# [Resolved]ccleaner issues log (hand typed hehe not able to .log or cut-n-paste)



## billE (Apr 13, 2004)

i wish they would add that feature in the next upgrade... but without further ado; let the typing begin:
invalid file extension (referred to hence as ife) 
1.ife | .blt - aol instant messenger.configfile | hkcr\.blt
2.ife | .spop - intertrustspop | hkcr\.spop 
3.ife | template.two.project.file - | hkcr\template.two.project.file
4.ife | .eyb - eybfile | hkcr\.eyb
of these 4 items i dont have aol anymore (or want it) so i'd guess #1 could go. #2 comes up also on my hijack this log so i guess it could go. #3&#4 i have no clue about. any help here would be appreciated. 

5.-20. all look like this:
ife | .let - PMWLetterheadType | hkcr\.let 
ife | .sti - PMWStickerType | hkcr\.sti 
ife | .tsh - PMWTShirtType | hkcr\.tsh
with PMW referring to printmaster files for a printing prog i thought i had uninstalled. so i feel these could all be removed/fixed... 

21. ife | .qpx - quicktimeplayerextension | hkcr\.qpx
22. ife | .abm - WJSwPlay.Album | hkcr\.abm 
23. ife | .mff - WJSw.MIDI | hkcr\.mff 
24. ife | .bmid - WJSw.BackupMidi | hkcr\.bmid 
these are media files- i don't care whether quicktime will work or not, but the others i can't recognize. they don't look like any winamp files i've ever seen so i think they could go too. 

25. ife | .DSM - | hkcr\.DSM
26. ife | .FAR - | hkcr\.FAR 
27. ife | .m3u8 - | hkcr\.m3u8 
28. ife | .cue - | hkcr\.cue 
29. ife | .wv - | hkcr\.wv 
30. ife | .mp+ - | hkcr\.mp+
31. ife | .stz - | hkcr\.stz 
32. ife | .s3z - | hkcr\.s3z 
33. ife | .itz - | hkcr\.itz 
34. ife | .xmz - | hkcr\.xmz 
35. ife | .umx - | hkcr\.umx 
36. ife | .okt - | hkcr\.okt 
37. ife | .ptm - | hkcr\.ptm 
38. ife | .amf - | hkcr\.amf 
39. ife | .ams - | hkcr\.ams 
40. ife | .dbm - | hkcr\.dbm 
41. ife | .dmf - | hkcr\.dmf 
42. ife | .mdl - | hkcr\.mdl 
43. ife | .psm - | hkcr\.psm 
44. ife | .tfm - | hkcr\.tfm 
no data was given on any of these extensions and i don't recognize them either. if by invalid it is meant that none of these exts. are used then i guess they could go. i've had this compy a coupla years so if i haven't run into them yet, maybe i won't ever... any explanations would be appreciated. 

45. ife | .pjpeg - mozillajpeg | hkcr\.pjpeg 
46. ife | .pjp - mozillajpeg | hkcr\.pjp 
i had mozilla once but uninstalled it... i use irfanview for a jpeg viewer and feel these could go.

47. ife | .CPT - | hkcr\.CPT
48. ife | .MOS - | hkcr\.MOS 
these again had no data... 

49. ife | .bsl - BSP.plist | hkcr\.bsl 
50. ife | .bsz - BSP.SkinZip | hkcr\.bsz 
51. ife | .bsi - BSP.inif | hkcr\.bsi 
52. ife | quicktime.mpa - | hkcr\quicktime.mpa 
again these i feel are all junk media files. BSP isn't readily recognizable and with the junk media players i've tried and uninstalled i feel these can go **giggles and thinks it was the infamous BullSh*tPlaya that dumped spyware on him heh** 

53. ife | AllFiles - | hkcr\AllFiles 
54. ife | CurVer - | hkcr\CurVer 
again, no data... i feel a bit intimidated by doing anything that might remove something named AllFiles **hugshugs all his files and trembles** **remembers tricks people in muds use on newbies like tellin' 'em to just type "dr all" to get help from the "Dr."** 

55. invalid default icon | c:\progra~1\themic~1\ccdialer.exe,0 | hkcr\msn\defaulticon 
56. openwith applications | c:\progra~1\themic~1\ccdialer.exe -f%l | hkcr\msn\shell\open 
these sound like some evil hijacher dialer thats slipped by hijackthis all the times i've run it. i don't currently use msn for anything and feel they need the ax baaaaad. 

57. activex/com issue | aim,protocol - {baeb32d0-732d-11d2-8bf4-0060b0a4a9ea} | hkcr\aim.protocol 
58. activex/com issue | aim.protocol.1 - {baeb32d0-732d-11d2-8bf4-0060b0a4a9ea} | hkcr\aim.protocol.1 
again, no aol so no need for aim... scrap em?

activex/com issue to be further known as actx 
59. actx | overview.document - {da23b9c9-6893-11d0-8534-00c04fd7ad0c} |hkcr\overview.document 
on this one i am clueless... dunno what it pertains to 

60. actx | netscape.talknav.1 - {e32... ...a10} | hkcr\netscape.talknav.1 
61. actx | netscape.registry.1 - {e67... ...905} | hkcr\netscape.registry.1 
62. actx | netscape.help.1 - {604... ...3b6} | hkcr\netscape.help.1 
63. actx | netscape.network.1 - {ef5... ...905} | hkcr\netscape.network.1 
i don't browse with netscape unless it is integrated into explorer and i don't know it... also all the ones (1's) on the ends make me think they could be duplicates? i would almost feel comfortable x'ing them. 

64. invalid default icon | c:\progra~1\quickt~1\pictureviewer.exe,-133 | hkcr\quicktime.jpeg\defaulticon 
65. openwith apps | c:\progra~1\quickt~1\pictureviewer.exe"%1" | hkcr\quicktime.jpeg\shell\open 
66. inv. def. icon |...this goes on to #75 with all the different picture suffixes that quicktime is associated with... jpgs tiffs etc... i use irfanview which provides superior results without the junk. so i wouldn't mind xing these either. 

76. actx | fastpixel.fastpixel.1 - {6f7... ...98b} | hkcr\fastpixel.fastpixel.1 
77. actx | betterpixel.betterpixel.1 - {... ...} | hkcr\betterpixel.betterpixel.1 
78. actx | headerfooter.headerfooter.1 - {... ...} | hkcr\headerfooter...hehe 
no data on these except mem locations. i dunno what they pertain to and am squimish to removing them... 

79. actx | aolcalsvr.accalendardctrl.1 {3aee... ...f323} | hkcr\aolcalsvr...
this goes on to #96. it seems to be the last remnants of aol on my system and can get axed for all i care. 

here is where i begin to become more concerned with the activex/com issues found. they pertain to programs on my system that although i may not use now, might be damaged or corrupted should i decide to... 

97.- 104. look like this...
actx | picture it! tasks.batchprint - {f51d... ...6e6c} | hkcr\picture it!... 
actx | picture it! tasks.batchprint.1 - {f51d... ...6e6c} |hkcr\pict... 
commands and duplicate commands (again the 1's) stored in the same mem locations? it goes on for print all, print to fuji, & print. these are a part of my picture it express prog and might be needed? maybe the cclean prog is saying by fixing them it will remove the duplicates? man, i dunno... 

105. actx | mozMapi - {b20b... ...7374} | hkcr\mozMapi 
106. actx | mozMapi.1 - {b20b... ...7374} | hkcr\mozMapi.1 
i believe this is mozilla again... doesn't uninstall well does it? and again with the duplicates? and in the same location... am i perceiving this correctly? programs generally throw a 1 behind something that is a dupe... but it seems it would be better to put it in another location... these are locations, correct? hehehe give 'em the axe... 

107. actx | AVG.AvgAmAlertManager.1 - {348... ...113} 
108. actx | AVG.AvgAmEvent.1 - {37c... ...67e} 
109. actx | AVG.AvgAmRule.1 - {d64... ...929} 
110. actx | AVG.AvgAmInternalPlugin.1 - {db8... ...162} 
AVG is my antivirus prog... eek! so are these dupes? again with the 1's 

111.-116. all look like this: 
openwith apps | c:\psdwin\psdwin.exe %1 | hkcr\.pds\shell\open 
openwith apps | c:\psdwin\psdwin.exe %1 | hkcr\.pdb\shell\open 
openwith apps | c:\psdwin\psdwin.exe %1 | hkcr\.pdc\shell\open 
openwith apps | c:\psdwin\psdwin.exe %1 | hkcr\.pdg\shell\open 
openwith apps | c:\psdwin\psdwin.exe %1 | hkcr\.pdl\shell\open 
openwith apps | c:\psdwin\psdwin.exe %1 | hkcr\.pda\shell\open 
every reg program i've used has told me about this problem and they have been unable to fix it. what is psdwin? hehe is this my right click problem or my drag and drop problem? i've repaired explorer recently and am still encountering all these... i dunno 

117. inv. def. icon | c:\program files\yahoo!\browser\ybrwres.dll,1 |hkcr\ybrowser.html\defaulticon 
118. openwith apps | c:\progra~1\yahoo!\browser\ybrowser.exe %1 |hkcr\ybrowser.html\shell\open 
119. openwith apps | c:\progra~1\sbcyah~1\connec~1.exe -ins:"%1" |hkcr\pnsfile\shell\open 
120. openwith apps | c:\progra~1\sbcyah~1\connec~1.exe -isp:"%1" |hkcr\pspfile\shell\open 
121. actx | inprocserver32\c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\yhexbmes.dll |hkcr\clsid\{4c1... ...0ad} 
122. actx | inprocserver32\c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\messmod2.dll |hkcr\clsid\{d65... ...e59} 
123. actx | inprocserver32\c:\program files\yahoo!\common\yphotos.dll |hkcr\clsid\{d18... ...81e} 
these got in recently. i just switched to sbcyahoo dsl and after installing their disc of progs i had to remove it all cuz it was too much for my slow old compy. so all the stuff should have been gone. 

124. actx | inprocserver32\c:\windows\temp\dlls\bjaxsecuritymanager.dll |hkcr\clsid\{ced... ...306} 
125. actx | inprocserver32\c:\windows\temp\dlls\rgwinterfaces_dsr.dll |hkcr\clsid\{706... ...d90} 
126. actx | inprocserver32\c:\windows\temp\dlls\rgwinterfaces_dsr.dll |hkcr\clsid\{4a6... ...53c} 
127. actx | inprocserver32\c:\windows\temp\dlls\rgwinterfaces_dsr.dll |hkcr\clsid\{3d3... ...5c1} 
i don't recognize these references. i do know that these are the clsid's that registered as invalid errors with the pcbugdoctor but couldn't clean due to my lack of the $40 hehe 

128. openwith apps | empty applic. reference: applications\winword.exe\shell |hkcr\applications\winword.exe 
129. openwith apps | "c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\gspot.exe""%1" |hkcr\applications\gspot.exe\shell\open 
the second one i remember uninstalling but the first i don't recognize. my ms notebook and stuff seems to work... i dunno 

130. missing install folder | c:\program files\norton antivirus |hklm\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\installer\folders 
131. missing install folder | c:\python22 |hklm\software\microsoft\windows\current... 
132. missing inst. folder | c:\python22\lib |hklm\software\microsoft\windows... 
133. miss. inst. folder | c:\python22\lib\test |hklm\software\micros... 
all stuff i've tried to remove from my system... thought i had em gone. 

obsolete software key will be referred to as osk. just 9 left whew...
134. osk | 3rd eye solutions |hkcu\software\3rd eye solutions 
135. osk | adasoft |hkcu\software\adasoft 
136. osk | divxnetworks |hkcu\software\divxnetworks 
137. osk | bst |hkcu\software\bst 
138. osk | tfm |hkcu\software\tfm 
139. osk | shockwave.com |hkcu\software\shockwave.com 
140. osk | prr |hklm\software\prr 
141. osk | gpsoftware |hklm\software\gpsoftware 
142. osk | sbc yahoo! |hklm\software\sbc yahoo! 
whew... thats it! i'm somewhat sure these might be ok to do... whatever advice you can give will be most appreciated.


----------



## billE (Apr 13, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Go here http://tomcoyote.com/hjt/ and get install and run Hijack this; Create a HijackThis folder in [C:] and extract the download zip file that folder; Run HJT Generate a log and post it here. There's full instructions on that website.


----------



## billE (Apr 13, 2004)

on this one, 06 concerns me... haven't seen that before
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 11:59:26 PM, on 7/13/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTUPMONITOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ptsnoop.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\TEATIMER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = free porn for the poor!!
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: PopKiller Class - {9A23B8A4-C6C9-4A68-8FA6-5F905DC8FF80} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSSHIELD TOOLS\INTERNET ERASER\PKEXT.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Run StartupMonitor] StartupMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: AbsoluteShield Internet Eraser - {4A0EF50C-6A4A-4b30-84D8-53D5BC95C043} - C:\Program Files\SysShield Tools\Internet Eraser\cseraser.exe (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O13 - WWW. Prefix: http://
O16 - DPF: {01111E00-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com SmartIssue) - http://support.charter.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://support.charter.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {2FC9A21E-2069-4E47-8235-36318989DB13} (PPSDKActiveXScanner.MainScreen) - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {2359626E-7524-4F87-B04E-22CD38A0C88C} (ICSScannerLight Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/cm/ICSCM.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Freecell Solitaire - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/fs10_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Klondike Solitaire - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/ks12_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/voice/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Games Voice Chat - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/va1_x.cab


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

your easiest fix is to

You easiest fix sir/ma'am, is to

Backup all your Sensitive Data (Internet Explorer Favorites; Netscape Bookmarks, Address Book and Netscape Mail Folders; Outlook Express Address Books and Folders (compress any Netscape Mail or Outlook Express folders first) letters, pictures, databases, spreadsheets, music, etc.) to removable media for restoring later.

Because it sounds as if your operating system is irreparably corrupted and you'll spend weeksc troubleshooting the issue and never get it fixed after wasting 100s of hours when just a format of HDD and install of Windows will take care of it in 2-4 hours, OK?

Pleasew see the printable attachment below for detailds on starting from scratch.

If you have the right Windows install CD(s) and the drivers for your mainboad's Audio, Video and the Modem too, it just takes a few hours. If you had the right materials on hand and an extra computer I could walk you through it on a Instant Messenger. Not easy but it can be done.


----------



## billE (Apr 13, 2004)

thats another thing my buddy has been after me to do. so i say, "can i get my copy of w98 back since you borrowed it to fix that other guy's'" and he says, "i thought i gave that back to you"... hehehe so i'm kinda stuck there. as for removable media, i got a floppy drive a: but when i've tried to save a folder of pics on it; it only took like 2 of them (maybe 130k each) so my next question would be... does a 5 1/2" floppy need formatting before you save on it? or can you use one right out of the package? and shouldn't they be able to hold more than a couple of jpgs?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Sorry you came up missing your Win98 install CD. If it was a Upgrade CD, you'd need a Win95 install CD too, to do a format of your hard drive (HDD) and then install of Windows. For more money you can buy a Full version of Windows that doesn't require two CDs during the clean install of Windows. Thee's two types of install CDs for Windows, Full and Upgrade.

A floppy will hold 1.38 Mb. They're advertised as 1.44 Mb but will only take 1.38 Mb because of need for swap space.. A Megabyte or one million bytes (Mb) is 1000 Kilobytes (Kb). A byte being one number, letter or character, like an asterisk. 1000 bytes is a kilobyte (Kb), 1 million bytes is a megabyte (Mb) and 1 billion bytes is a gigabyte (Gb). So 2 jpeg files, pictures/images, would be pretty big if only two would fit on a floppy. Likely your floppy had other files on it is the reason only two would not fit on a floppy. The average jpeg file is 50 Kb or (k). Around twenty-seven 50 Kb jpeg images would fit on one blank freshly formatted floppy. Hard to find a computer that will handle 5 1/4 inch floppies any more. I wouldn't use one, they're obsolete, and when they were supported the weren't very reliable. You'd find if you could save images to a 5.25" floppy, you couldn't transfer off that floppy to a newer computer. You'd be stuck with unrecoverable data in other words. Newer computers don't even have a 3 1/2 inch floppies little alone a 5 1/4 floppy. 5.25" floppies haven't been used (manufactured) at all for well over ten years. So just don't try to use those.


----------



## billE (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry, my mistake. it is a 3 1/2" floppy. and the discs i bought say ibm formatted and 1.44mb and... thats my a: drive hehe yeah my dinocomp is old, but not quite 5 1/4 floppy old heh. i did check out my sister's basement lol she's got like 3-4 old tandy's down there collecting dust. i checked 'em for bus ports but no luck. i did find an entire set of w95 install floppies. but my win98 cd was the full install so i think you said i wouldn't need them. a related question... my c: drive shows w95 folders... those come with the w98 files? oh, and the original question remains since i gotta track my 98cd down before i try to reformat... on the list below for ccleaner issues, do you think there are any items that would cripple me if removed/fixed? or should i only check the items i recognize and don't care about whether they will work or not?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

The old Win95A install floppies are worth money on Ebay bud. Kinda rare. You could use those after a format if you had nothing else, but they may not be reliable. Make sure the write protection tab on those is slid out towards the edge of the disc.

I can't help you with the cleaner entries. Sorry.


----------



## billE (Apr 13, 2004)

i appreciate your efforts styxx =o) the thread has alot of looks but no one (i guess) feels familiar enough with ccleaner to comment. i got it through polak, so i guess i will try a pm to see if he will look at it.


----------

